
Future of Internet Marketing - steffisekar
https://hackernoon.com/future-of-internet-marketing-de6cb5fcb1fc
======
steffisekar
With the power of progressive technologies like AR, Artificial Intelligence,
Machine Learning, IoT, and of course with the unconquerable amount of data,
marketers can do anything from immersive targeting to desirable selling.

It was an amazing shift for me from only writing and publishing content to
taking efforts toward marketing them online. Though it seemed like a radical
turn around, I pretty much managed to scrupulously lay the path.

#BoringHardshipStory

Let’s agree to the fact, Back in time, writers were demanded to shiploads of
content out only to be left unread.

Well, none of us knew that writers had the power to write as well convert! Did
we?

It came as a shocker, when with no fiscal investment (we didn’t have Adwords
or any other fancy marketing tool back then), with shaky sales calls made,
with the dull websites up, businesses were able to convince and convert their
clients!

How? Thereafter, content led the conversion process. I still doubt if the
content were crafted like poems in a little primitive time?!

Breaking the endless enigma, What is marketing? Where you promote your
service/product. What are sales? Where you do selling for money.

We aren’t living in a barter system economy. Yes, we don’t swap stuff and make
fortune out of it.

Peek Into The Future Of Online Marketing:

Contextual marketing to Immersive marketing Online marketing is on the verge
of imploding and giving rise to an entirely different business model. With the
number of emerging technologies, the online marketing is making a quick shift
from contextual marketing to immersive marketing (Yeah).

For instance, the inclusion of social media to our interaction stream has
changed the way we stay connected with each other in our daily life. Plus the
fact that they all can be accessed through just out the phone. And as the
whole world has come online, seems like there is nothing else but through the
digital medium, our life shall change as we wish!

Take a look at the new innovative technologies those we will soon get exposed
to. They certainly are going to take the burden off our shoulder by
revolutionizing the way the online marketing works right now.

Introducing… AR (Augmented Reality)

Augmented Reality within e-commerce As huge as it may sound, Augmented Reality
is starting to change how marketers use gamification for their products.

Remember how Pokemon Go roped in the AR tech and had us caught in its fad
rage?

It pretty much gave us an idea about the future of human-software
interactions. Meaning, the point where the physical and digital environment
will meet each other for betterment. And with some of the recent launches from
futuristic companies like Google and Apple — Google’s AR core for Android to
Apple’s iPhone 8 — X specially purposed to support AR, gives us a clear
picture.

What will the intrusion of AR within marketing look like?

Back in 2010, how apps were battling for user attention, with the AR’s ability
to make things jazzy by just the rear lens focused onto the objects will again
resume the app war or WOP (War Of Products).

Within Marketing…

Immersive Experience Before Purchase

Checkout Modiface. Modiface is a no-brainer (self-explanatory by its name). It
lets a user use its AR application to try out beauty products before making
any actual purchases.

VR (Virtual Reality) and Online Marketing

Virtual Reality Gear to experience immersive visualisation

Virtual Reality and Internet Marketing shall do great by enhancing the
visual/video marketing and in specific will level up the transmission of
video. Though VR technology requires a slightly heavy budget as of now, its
benefits as a business and also as a user is enormous. Several tutorials on VR
technology by Facebook for pushing out Oculus Rift. And with the emergence of
revolutionary VR world, as users might expect a different product experience,
businesses must offer unique experiences to users even before they ask for it.
Would be well off if marketers opt it earlier before users get overly exposed
to it.

For example, let’s take the most immersive visual experience from Jaguar made
for the recent past Wimbledon Championship. In it, you will fly above a maze-
like CG construction of the Wimbledon site to get dropped into the centre of
the court during the match’s high time.

Who did the voice over? Andy Murray!

VR driven campaign by Jaguar featuring Andy Murray killing it in the recent
past Wimbledon Match High Point: The experience ends as you get into the body
of Andy while slamming that damn match point!

CAUTION: Never overdo technology and manners. People hate it.

Wearable Technology

Wearable technology will help improve our health in a greater extent

With the extremity of wearables we use currently, it’s either making our daily
life convenient or pushing businesses towards the edge of death by data! Well,
the power of IoT is huge and intricate. The rise in the usage of wearables,
such as Apple Watches will prominently help businesses target their creative
adverts to the target audience on-time, based on the wearers early shopping
experiences/online behaviour.

Check: The customized adverts have to be more personalized and creative to
reap complete benefit out of the wearers. Fact: An average person checks his
smartwatch 85% more than he checks his smartphone.

Seems like there are way more opportunities for marketers and businesses to
get chosen by the multitude of users.

